# Beside hedgehogs...



## NoOther1 (Jul 10, 2009)

...what are your hobbies?

I'll start ^^

I'm an amateur drag racer! a newly certified NHRA driver and owner of a 1995 Mazda Mx-3

here are some pics!

doing my own mecanic








at the dragway









this on is kinda special  (meeting with the mx-3 owner association of Quebec)









what about your hobbies?!?!


----------



## JerseyDM (Jul 29, 2009)

I custom built my computer, and I love messing around with gadgets and technology. I play a lot of computers games and enjoy browsing the internet and doing research on everything and anything.

My car is one of my big hobbies.










I also like to go shooting occasionally.


----------



## Hedgehogs (Apr 8, 2009)

Meh you could say I'm an artist. I like to draw and paint. I also animate. I make stopmotion animation and am currently learning how to animate with adobe flash. I really love to see something that I made move and brighten the faces of people ( more like my mom dad and sis haha ).


----------



## funkybee (Mar 27, 2009)

I play waaay too much world of warcraft lol. I really love to sketch and I also design and make my own jewelry. And I enjoy amature photography from time to time

[attachment=1:2i7rimrb]my_fav_by_Funkybee23.jpg[/attachment:2i7rimrb]

[attachment=0:2i7rimrb]212134241_4993767220.jpg[/attachment:2i7rimrb]


----------



## gyaku (Jul 9, 2009)

I am an artist, but more so a writer, I have written serveral stories to be honest. Though publishing them and not being ripped off is another thing. If anyone is interested in reading my work I am currently working on my website on which I will post all updates. It will be on my personal info when its done, or you could email me at [email protected] to receive what ever one I am working on, which currently is Black Hawk Squadron!


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I've been riding/showing horses for 17 years....  wow that makes me sound old :lol: 
Though nowadays I don't show anymore, mostly because school has gotten to the point where just showing up to class isn't enough, and I actually have to take time away from the stuff I love to pass the course :roll: 

But I still have my horse, and she's my "stress relief" where I don't have to...well... I really can't...Think of anything else, other than her...Otherwise, I'd be sitting on the ground wondering what happened :roll: Still working on her training, need to get her back to jumping 3ft again, because she's getting bored with the basics stuff we'd been doing lately. 

While I wouldn't really call my animals a hobby, they're more... "my life". I think that's a better definition. ^_^

I do play a few games here and there. Instead of paying for WoW, bf and I started playing Requiem for awhile, then got bored and moved on to other stuff :lol: SL's another that I used to get on a lot, but that's more of a chat/interaction thing than an actual "game". 

Ah cars...I probably should go take mine to the wash :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I spend the majority of my time taking care of all the animals in the house, and taking pictures of them. :lol: I raise fancy mice and they take up a lot of my time.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Well, I have three things that I call my babies. Lily is the first, of course. The second is my laptop, which I spend the majority of my summer on, lol. And the third is all of my books. I have upwards of 400 at the moment, and I love them all. I'm a huge bookworm and have always loved to read. I also love animals in general, and my favorites are hedgehogs, big cats (especially tigers), birds of prey, and horses. I'm planning to go into zoology, so I can work with either big cats or horses.
I also love to sew, and I've been making quilts lately. I've made one for myself, my mom, and my great-aunt so far, and am working on one for my grandma right now.


----------



## freda (Jun 21, 2009)

I LOVE gaming (PC or console). I built my own rig, but it has insufficient cooling. Soo... I stick to my 360 most of the time. Gaming is my passion, I've been doing it since I got my little hands on the first Game Boy.

I'm a college student going to school to become an artist that (hopefully) will be employed in the video game industry. I have yet to decide on my specialization, but there's 3d modeling, concept art, character design, environment design, etc. I've always had a little bit of raw talent for drawing, so once I figured out what I loved to do & found a college that would help me do it, I've been taking classes & trying to get better. I've got 3 years :lol: Let's hope that's enough. 
But yeah, drawing/graphic design is another hobby of mine.

Also, I guess animals would be another hobby. I've been riding horses on/off since I was 4, I've had over 50 pets (rescues/rehabilitations, and just family pets) that include birds, cats, dogs, a huge number of small animals, snakes, fish, turtles, a variety of reptiles, a bat, a hedgie and plenty of others.

Other than that, I pretty much just sit around and work. :lol: And now, clean up hedgie poop as well.


----------



## Chase (Feb 15, 2009)

One of my many hobbies is skeleton key collecting I have 250+ and no two are the same I am a bit of a addict. I see one I don’t have or have never seen I just black out wake up in a strange place with a new key and a empty wallet…… just last week I bought a antique key cupboard it was in an old hotel so now I need to fill it I think it holds 425.
:mrgreen:


----------



## funkybee (Mar 27, 2009)

That sounds really cool Chase I've always liked old keys for some reason


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

I don't have as many hobbies as I use to.
I like different kinds of craft's.
Playing the 360,
And last week my boyfriend bought me a new electric guitar, so I've been teaching me self to play it.


----------



## gyaku (Jul 9, 2009)

To add to my list, my band is back together (ShadowHeart)! Its my metal band, we still need a singer but its ok...


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

Im a graphic designer but currently work designing greeting cards & packaging.

I enjoy reading and believe everyone should read a thousand splendid suns, its amazing! I also like photography especially macro, bugs. Im trying to bake & decorate cakes but am new to this so currently not very good.

I adore animals, am quite a strict vegeterian, and love helping look after my parents dog William, and like most girls i love to shop!

My final babies I have to mention are my classic Mini Cooper and my recently departed cat Toby, who i miss like mad.


----------



## knitfreak (Jul 17, 2009)

This has been neat reading what everyone else is up to  

Aside from work I am a huge knitter. I even have wheels and make my own yarn :lol: I can pretty much knit whatever at this point as I've been doing it for over ten years. I also am a big video game geek, RPG's are my fav and I play more 360 than PC at the moment. I also like turn based strategy games and puzzle stuff.

For other pets, I have a fish tank and a giant hamster  Well, she is not officially a giant, but everyone who sees her is surprised she is a hamster at all, and then asks why she is so **** big! She's still growing too, the weirdo :lol:


----------



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

Besides hedgehogs... 

Well I love to go camping. There is a beautiful campsite a few hours drive from my home that is on the ocean. 90% of the sites face the ocean and when the tide is in the water is literally steps from your tent. It is one of the most amazing views. Where else
can you get an ocean view for $24 a night?

I am teaching myself to play guitar. I love to play my guitar even though as of yet I am not very good at it! I also taught myself to knit (I knit well, nice even stitches which isn't really any good when all you can knit is a square or a rectangle! I haven't figured out increasing and decreasing yet!) and embroider. 

I enjoy reading, right now I am reading The No. 1 Ladies' Detective Agency series. It sounds really corny and ridiculous but they are great books! I love Harry Potter books, The Clan of the Cave Bear series by Jean Auel and the Outlander series by Diana Gabaldon. 

I enjoy video games. I have a Wii, a PS3, a DS and a PSP. I like Zelda; with Ocarina of Time being my all time favorite video game. I like Guitar Hero and Rock Band and am better at these than my stepkids! 

And last but not least... I collect Disney pins. For anyone who has not heard of this it is called Pin Trading. I collect Haunted Mansion pins and Walt Disney Imangineering pins. I never knew about this until my last trip to Disneyland. They were having a pin festival and I was hooked! These pins are made with such detail. Some will glow, some light up, some spin, some have a hidden element that you can see under a black light. Also, most of the ones I collect are limited edition; sometimes 1000 sometimes as low as 200! People are so crazy about these
pins that some of the older low edition sizes sell for hundreds of dollars! It's a really fun 'sport'. Right now I am searching for my 'holy grail' pin...


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Well in my spare time I enjoy all crafts, knitting, crocheting, cross-stitch, needlepoint, embroidery, sewing...etc. Pretty much anything involving wool, thread or cloth..lol. I also love reading, pretty much any kind of book besides romance. 

My animals take up alot of my spare time..right now my husband and I have 6 mini-donkeys, 2 dogs, 4 cats, 1 macaw, 11 hedgies, 1 rabbit, finch, java finch and assorted pea****s, pheasants and turkeys. 

I work as an ambulance service as an EMT and do some bookkeeping on the side.


----------



## wallemom (Jul 24, 2009)

most of my hobbies include taking care of something. we have 4 absolutely wonderful dogs that get spoiled like crazy my husband even made them each a bed with their names on them. i spend alot of time with my quaker parrot Jackson, he is a big talker! of course our 2 beautiful hedgies, but what takes up most of my time is my 3 year old little boy. he is super smart and is really fun to talk to. besides all of that in my free time i read and do cross stitch. i have been cross stitching since i was 15 and it is just something that i really fun for me to do. i love seeing the finished product! i think that is about it. im a pretty boring person!


----------



## gyaku (Jul 9, 2009)

It nice to see how many knitters we have on this forum. I do however have one question. Am I the only writer on this forum? It doesn't matter to me though. Send me an email at Gyakudoshi if you wish to read some of my work.


----------



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

I used to fancy myself a writer. I wrote what I thought was an absolutely adorable (and funny) children's book about a gerbil. Although kids really seem to enjoy it, not many publishers are willing to publish picture books by an unknown any more


----------



## Chinchi (Jul 8, 2009)

My main hobby must be zoology and behavior...
My chinchillas is a big hobby.
Good thing I'm studying biology >_<

I have a lot of small hobbies.
Collecting animal stuff (craniums, pinned or stuffed animals and so on)
Drawing - I prefer pencil.
Messing around with my computer and being creative on it.
Making small keychains and other stuff - just being creative with that sort of thing.
Cartoons - I really have a thing with cartoons.
This kinda has to do with my overall zoology intrest. I collect books. I never get rid of my biology/zoology oriented books.
I like to write. At the moment I'm working on a chinchilla book (how to take care of them) and on a fantasy novel. I hope to get the chinchilla book out, and the other is just fun, but would be cool if someone would publish it.


----------



## gyaku (Jul 9, 2009)

I am trying to launch my own publishing company called Corex Entertainment. I am currently working on a website at the moment, you could post it on the website and when I get my company up (hopefully soon) I will publish it for you if you want.
I write sci-fi fantasy, for teens and older, more so adults. Publishing for me is the easy part, finding one who doesn't try to steal your ideas for very cheap is another story...


----------



## _gatecrasher_ (May 8, 2009)

I'm a marathon runner (heh - just like my hedgie!)  I've done three marathons and am working on my fourth so I can qualify for the Boston Marathon. I also am an avid downhill skiier and used to race. I also love reading, especially science-related stuff.


----------



## mommyofmany (Aug 7, 2009)

My favorite hobby is sewing. :mrgreen: I LOVE to create new things! Between hubby and I we've created over 30 different bedding designs. 

Here's some of my favorite creations:

Nemo









Hubby designed a really cool guitar pouch to carry sugar gliders in









A Sugar Glider bed(the head is a pouch, the body is a hammock, and the tail is a tunnel!)









Butterfly(each wing is a separate pouch that is entered via the "spot" at the top of each wing)









Lizzy Bed'N'Breakfast(sleaping pouch head, treat pouches on the feet, and a tunnel on the back)









It's fun to be able to make thoughts or drawings into a reality.


----------



## Godzilla Girl (May 23, 2009)

Those are amazing! I would love to sew, knit, crochet, but don't the patience to sit that long. 

I used to make jewelry, but since I hurt my wrist, I can't do much of that any more. I love to cook, bake, and garden. I often dream of running off to a small town on the coast and opening my own little restaurant.  

I relatively recently moved to Oregon, so a big hobby now is discovering this wonderful state I live in!


----------



## gyaku (Jul 9, 2009)

I would really love to have the guitar for Sonic... It would be so cool, all the rest are awesome as well, though I still say the guitar is best.


----------



## mommyofmany (Aug 7, 2009)

gyaku said:


> I would really love to have the guitar for Sonic... It would be so cool, all the rest are awesome as well, though I still say the guitar is best.


Lol. I'll have to tell hubby to make some hedgie-sized!


----------



## gyaku (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks so much XD.


----------

